# What makes you deserve tips more than a ups or fedex driver?



## fuber (Aug 26, 2014)

Just want to know if you tip those guys. You, for instance, don't even lift your ass from the stinky seat for your customer.


----------



## uberlady (Jun 22, 2014)

We deserve tips because we're transporting humans, not boxes. We're providing a comfortable ride, catering to their needs and demands. A box doesn't request you to stop at a convenience store and ask you to wait 5-20 minutes. A box doesn't spill beer in your backseat..a box doesn't verbally harass you asking for blowjobs. So yes, I deserve and will accept your tip. Thank you.


----------



## blasf22x (Aug 14, 2014)

fuber said:


> Just want to know if you tip those guys. You, for instance, don't even lift your ass from the stinky seat for your customer.


Why would you tip a bellman at the hotel? Why would you tip a stripper after a $20.00 dance? Really it's just etiquette...


----------



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

UPS drivers are salaried union employees with benefits.


----------



## Mimzy (Jun 10, 2014)

Oh, I don't know... Maybe people drivers deserve tips (or at least the option to receive them) because it's been standard in the taxi and all other app based rideshare services since inception and never has been for package delivery.

*Side story - I ordered tickets to a concert on-line a few months ago... Upon arrival the UPS driver didn't even get out of the truck. He "Frisbeed" the envelope from the drivers seat onto my front porch into a wet, just watered bush. Classy.


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

fuber said:


> Just want to know if you tip those guys. You, for instance, don't even lift your ass from the stinky seat for your customer.


Lol my seat doesn't stink? I'm providing them my own vehicle and fuel? Unlike a ups guy, I make very little hourly unless I receive gratuity ... similar to a waiter or bartender. And finally, I let them in my vehicle and talk to them ... tell them about the town etc... whether I like em or not. That's gotta be worth 2 or 3 bucks!


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

fuber said:


> Just want to know if you tip those guys. You, for instance, don't even lift your ass from the stinky seat for your customer.


A UPS driver in our state makes $30/ hour with full benefits.
Excellent retirement plan. (most retire early)
In other states it's even higher.


----------



## TheDude (Aug 20, 2014)

The fact is American society regards personal transportation as a service that tipping is allowed/expected. Very similar(as noted by others) to the restaurant industry. Considering it is the norm in the taxi industry, where the vehicles are often unpleasant, as well as the ride itself, it's laughable that Uber has conditioned it's riders to ignore the impulse to tip drivers. Universally the riders believe(even the people that tip me) that either the tip is included in their fare or that it is forbidden.

Not having to tip _*cash*_, is only one of many features that separate Uber from taxis. But Uber didn't have to destroy the ability to tip via CC. Lyft didn't do that. And if you start to list the market pricing changes, you see that Uber prefers to trim the drivers, not the riders. Since the owner believes that Uber would be better with driver-less cars, that really tells me that drivers are literally at the bottom of the totem pole.

All in all, misleading the public and making it very difficult to tip the driver is unnecessary to Uber's success. That makes it stick in all the drivers craw just a little bit more.


----------



## CHIUBERX (Aug 23, 2014)

I personally know a UPS Driver here in Chicago he makes great money!!! PTO, Vacation Days, etc, he got injured on the job and got $900/wk for works com. and makes well over $50,000/Yr w/o beating down his own car.


----------



## Seaghost (Aug 26, 2014)

fuber said:


> Just want to know if you tip those guys. You, for instance, don't even lift your ass from the stinky seat for your customer.


Unfortunately you chose to compare apples to oranges, big fail. But please try again, unlimited chances are available on this offer.


----------



## uberdriver (Aug 4, 2014)

A more relevant and comparable case is tipping of pizza delivery people. When you interact with them you pay them for the pizza and add a tip. Tipping takes place in 90% + of cases.

When you get a UPS delivery either you don't even see the driver (they just leave the package at my front door), or in any case you are not paying them (not even their company) to get you your package. It is paid by the sender. When you end a ride you are told how much you are paying and then when you rate the driver it is the perfect opportunity to have the option to add a tip if you wish. That is what Lyft is doing and it is the minimum decency towards drivers that have had their net fares cut to the bone.

Uber are you listening ?


----------



## Orlando_Driver (Jul 14, 2014)

I have leather air condition seats, so my ass stays nice and cold


----------



## uberdriver (Aug 4, 2014)

fuber said:


> Just want to know if you tip those guys. You, for instance, don't even lift your ass from the stinky seat for your customer.


Uber drivers try to provide the best service possible that they can give to their customers. Of course some are better than others at it, and that is why tip amounts should vary for each ride. Case in point: Customers entering the wrong address, the driver has to correct for that mistake by dong everything it takes to find the passenger. Do you think that a UPS/Fedex driver even cares if he leaves the package at the front door of an incorrectly entered address ? Just see how this driver cares about handling a box clearly showing it is a fragile computer monitor.


----------



## GearJammer (Jul 9, 2014)

fuber said:


> Just want to know if you tip those guys. You, for instance, don't even lift your ass from the stinky seat for your customer.


Please don't feed the trolls....


----------



## jo5eph (Jul 14, 2014)

GearJammer said:


> Please don't feed the trolls....


Yeah, don't these staff members have something better to do, like go print up some more uber trade dress cards or create some more unrealistic craigslist ads??


----------



## BOSsMAn (Aug 15, 2014)

Personally, I support the no tipping. I tend to agree with the OP. There is no fundamental reason for drivers to be tipped. We show up, drive the customer, and are paid for doing so. There really isn't much 'going above and beyond' that should require a tip. The UPS example is good, I also compare it to flight attendants. They do a service for you, and are paid for it (UPS can drivers make 90k). The vast majority of workers do their job, and are paid for it, without tips. So are we.

Now don't get me wrong, I think the rates now are far too low. I just don't see that tipping is the best solution. I don't get the whole 'I did my job and have a phone charger in my car' so now I should get a few dollars more argument.


----------



## NorthDallasDriver (Jul 28, 2014)

mp775 said:


> UPS drivers are salaried union employees with benefits.


That really has nothing to do with tipping. Just because they are salaried, or because they are union members, or because they have benefits, is not a reason not to tip. There are other reasons.


----------



## fwanklyspeaking (Aug 28, 2014)

It's my ****ing car, my gas, my insurance.

If it is not in my interest to give someone a ride, take a hike.


----------



## jo5eph (Jul 14, 2014)

BOSsMAn said:


> Personally, I support the no tipping. I tend to agree with the OP. There is no fundamental reason for drivers to be tipped. We show up, drive the customer, and are paid for doing so. There really isn't much 'going above and beyond' that should require a tip. The UPS example is good, I also compare it to flight attendants. They do a service for you, and are paid for it (UPS can drivers make 90k). The vast majority of workers do their job, and are paid for it, without tips. So are we.
> 
> Now don't get me wrong, I think the rates now are far too low. I just don't see that tipping is the best solution. I don't get the whole 'I did my job and have a phone charger in my car' so now I should get a few dollars more argument.


I believe we should tip people such as taxi drivers, waiters,waitresses and other very low paid workers, because we know they dont make much. Most of the time,even if they do an extraordinarily good job , their employer more than likely will not compensate them in return. Most of these workers are doing something part time during hours when they probably would rather be spending it with their family or friends. We are talking about workers who have no benefits either. I think lyft and uber drivers should get tips if you do a good job in getting the customer to where they need to get to fast but safely.


----------



## Just Some Guy (Jun 10, 2014)

Orlando_Driver said:


> I have leather air condition seats, so my ass stays nice and cold


Same here... I guess some people are still living in the 20th century... bunch of barbarians... I bet they don't even have satellite radio.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

fuber said:


> Just want to know if you tip those guys. You, for instance, don't even lift your ass from the stinky seat for your customer.


They get paid a livable wage. Uber drivers, like waiters, etc., do not.


----------



## Seaghost (Aug 26, 2014)

Oscar Levant said:


> They get paid a livable wage. Uber drivers, like waiters, etc., do not.


Best direct answer on this thread, kudos.

When making comparisons it is important not to compare apples to oranges, in this case comparing us to UPS or Fedex. The only equal comparison for us is taxi/limo drivers, that's it, no one else. This is because unlike many others in the service industry we are a contractor much like most cab drivers. And on top of that we supply our own equipment (car) for the job which most also do not. Critical thinking is rapidly becoming a lost art in the world.


----------



## RS King (Aug 18, 2014)

fuber said:


> Just want to know if you tip those guys. You, for instance, don't even lift your ass from the stinky seat for your customer.


1. A clean, nice smelling air conditioned car, that you will sully with your dirty feet
2. A pleasant, courteous driver, who you spend time with
3. Available bottled water
4. Available phone charger
5. Available Auxiliary cord so you can play your own tunes
6. Unlike cabs, we actually show up when you call us

Keep your couple of bucks dude and stay out of MY CAR!


----------



## Googyl (Aug 14, 2014)

As someone who was a driver helper for UPS (the buddy they have with them during the holidays), let me say that I made $8.50 back when minimum wage was $8. I did that job for 5 weeks. I got $20 in gift cards to best buy and a bottle of wine at the end of it from people who I delivered packages to regularly. I grossed about $150/wk working part time.

Now, with Uber, I'm lucky if I make $20/hr before everything is deducted. A far cry from the $35/hr Uber was advertising when I first started considering them. Since I started, I've grossed roughly $500 in fares for about 25 hours. That doesn't count the hour it takes me to get home afterwards. After you consider car payment, gas, car wash I'm in the red by about $150 right now. I assist with getting things in and out of the trunk occasionally, and open doors when doing so. My car is often 60-70* (much nicer than the 80-100* it is outside), has 3 usb chargers available, and magazines. I've gotten more compliments on the look and comfort of my car than I have tips. Matter of fact I haven't seen a tip since my second day.

I guess I shouldn't expect a tip because after all we're "cheaper than a taxi cab". Our riders must be somewhere between I can afford more than a bus and I can't afford a cab.


----------



## Mimzy (Jun 10, 2014)

Googyl said:


> I guess I shouldn't expect a tip because after all we're "cheaper than a taxi cab". Our riders must be somewhere between I can afford more than a bus and I can't afford a cab.


I'm not mad at the customers for not tipping. That's what Uber told them to do (it's their policy etc. of no tip required.) I'm just numb to it now... Tips do come, a few bucks today -- One today was a first -$3 as an apology because she made me wait 5 min when I got there...

The above is a far cry from what Uber ought to be doing - at very least, give the riders the option to on the app. It's fair and completely in alignment with their "5 Star Service" mantra.


----------



## MKEUber (Aug 20, 2014)

fuber said:


> Just want to know if you tip those guys. You, for instance, don't even lift your ass from the stinky seat for your customer.


UPS and FedEx drivers can make over $100,000 a year with seniority and overtime (which you can get without actually working overtime. For example, if by their calculations you deliver 10 hours worth of packages in 8 hours, you still get paid for 10 hours of work, 2 of which is time and a half).


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

MKEUber said:


> UPS and FedEx drivers can make over $100,000 a year with seniority and overtime (which you can get without actually working overtime. For example, if by their calculations you deliver 10 hours worth of packages in 8 hours, you still get paid for 10 hours of work, 2 of which is time and a half).


It's good to know that there are still a some companies left in this country that are paying their blue color workers a wage that they can raise a family on!


----------



## ModestMuse (Jul 1, 2014)

BOSsMAn said:


> Personally, I support the no tipping. I tend to agree with the OP. There is no fundamental reason for drivers to be tipped. We show up, drive the customer, and are paid for doing so. There really isn't much 'going above and beyond' that should require a tip. The UPS example is good, I also compare it to flight attendants. They do a service for you, and are paid for it (UPS can drivers make 90k). The vast majority of workers do their job, and are paid for it, without tips. So are we.
> 
> Now don't get me wrong, I think the rates now are far too low. I just don't see that tipping is the best solution. I don't get the whole 'I did my job and have a phone charger in my car' so now I should get a few dollars more argument.


I agree with this. I don't mind the no tipping policy too much because that's the way I prefer it as a user. The whole idea of tipping for any service is pretty stupid in my opinion. I wish we would do away with it completely. The restaurant should pay their workers a livable wage. The server who brings you a $50 entree didn't work any harder than a server who brought you a $7 entree, yet we tip by percentage. It makes no sense. Low paid workers don't need to be tipped, they need to be paid better by their employer, or find a better job.


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

ModestMuse said:


> I agree with this. I don't mind the no tipping policy too much because that's the way I prefer it as a user. The whole idea of tipping for any service is pretty stupid in my opinion. I wish we would do away with it completely. The restaurant should pay their workers a livable wage. The server who brings you a $50 entree didn't work any harder than a server who brought you a $7 entree, yet we tip by percentage. It makes no sense. Low paid workers don't need to be tipped, they need to be paid better by their employer, or find a better job.


Cheapass


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

fwanklyspeaking said:


> It's my ****ing car, my gas, my insurance.
> 
> If it is not in my interest to give someone a ride, take a hike.


Barney's back!!!


----------



## NightRider (Jul 23, 2014)

ModestMuse said:


> I agree with this. I don't mind the no tipping policy too much because that's the way I prefer it as a user. The whole idea of tipping for any service is pretty stupid in my opinion. I wish we would do away with it completely. The restaurant should pay their workers a livable wage. The server who brings you a $50 entree didn't work any harder than a server who brought you a $7 entree, yet we tip by percentage. It makes no sense. Low paid workers don't need to be tipped, they need to be paid better by their employer, or find a better job.


Umm.. no? That waiter might decide it's time for his break just as your hot steak makes it to the window. So, one of the other servers might notice your order is up and bring it a few minutes later, or maybe you'll get it when your waiter comes off their break. So, it's a little cold.. it's still a steak, no? Waiters who depend on tips and are good at their job are going to make sure that you get a hot steak, and that everything else goes off without a hitch so that you have an excellent dining experience. Either way, the waiter is still "doing their job" as you say.. but which would you prefer? There's nothing stupid about it, you are creating incentive for someone to want to serve you BETTER.

Mind you, as far as driving goes... I get the whole cashless thing, and wouldn't care about the "tipping is not necessary" crap if Uber would pay us a fare rate.

Oh, and arguing about tips being a percentage... in terms of driving, I think it tends to swing in the opposite direction... the lower the fare is, the MORE I tend to tip to make up for what I feel is a fair value for the ride.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

ModestMuse said:


> I agree with this. I don't mind the no tipping policy too much because that's the way I prefer it as a user. The whole idea of tipping for any service is pretty stupid in my opinion. I wish we would do away with it completely. The restaurant should pay their workers a livable wage. The server who brings you a $50 entree didn't work any harder than a server who brought you a $7 entree, yet we tip by percentage. It makes no sense. Low paid workers don't need to be tipped, they need to be paid better by their employer, or find a better job.


I will continue to tip servers even after they get paid better by their employers in your Utopian world. Reason: I'm grateful that they had something to do with the food that I just ate!
Btw is it a Utopian or a Objectivist/Libertarian world that you live in? "Or find a better job" statement is throwing me off.


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

NightRider said:


> Umm.. no? That waiter might decide it's time for his break just as your hot steak makes it to the window. So, one of the other servers might notice your order is up and bring it a few minutes later, or maybe you'll get it when your waiter comes off their break. So, it's a little cold.. it's still a steak, no? Waiters who depend on tips and are good at their job are going to make sure that you get a hot steak, and that everything else goes off without a hitch so that you have an excellent dining experience. Either way, the waiter is still "doing their job" as you say.. but which would you prefer? There's nothing stupid about it, you are creating incentive for someone to want to serve you BETTER.
> 
> Mind you, as far as driving goes... I get the whole cashless thing, and wouldn't care about the "tipping is not necessary" crap if Uber would pay us a fare rate.
> 
> Oh, and arguing about tips being a percentage... in terms of driving, I think it tends to swing in the opposite direction... the lower the fare is, the MORE I tend to tip to make up for what I feel is a fair value for the ride.


I agree with you somewhat on the no tipping if we were getting a fair rate ... Although I have to say I probably still deserve a tip because I'm just that good lol.

Further, the part about a waiter either sucking or being great thing, I totally relate. I've waited tables, it's not easy. In fact, I sucked at it. I appreciate good service because I know it's really hard.

Same thing with a driver. It's not easy. I happen to kick ass though and drivers who do deserve tips.


----------



## sliksock (Apr 18, 2014)

The day I can toss a rider in my trunk and go is the day I stop feeling like I should get a tip.


----------



## CowboyMC (Aug 26, 2014)

BOSsMAn said:


> Personally, I support the no tipping. I tend to agree with the OP. There is no fundamental reason for drivers to be tipped. We show up, drive the customer, and are paid for doing so. There really isn't much 'going above and beyond' that should require a tip. The UPS example is good, I also compare it to flight attendants. They do a service for you, and are paid for it (UPS can drivers make 90k). The vast majority of workers do their job, and are paid for it, without tips. So are we.
> 
> Now don't get me wrong, I think the rates now are far too low. I just don't see that tipping is the best solution. I don't get the whole 'I did my job and have a phone charger in my car' so now I should get a few dollars more argument.


I don't want UberX to accept tips. If it does, I will have to report my tips to IRS. I will take care of informing customers and getting my own tips.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

ModestMuse said:


> I agree with this. I don't mind the no tipping policy too much because that's the way I prefer it as a user. The whole idea of tipping for any service is pretty stupid in my opinion. I wish we would do away with it completely. The restaurant should pay their workers a livable wage. The server who brings you a $50 entree didn't work any harder than a server who brought you a $7 entree, yet we tip by percentage. It makes no sense. Low paid workers don't need to be tipped, they need to be paid better by their employer, or find a better job.


It's a % because you spend more time at a pricier meal and the servers have less tables so that the service can be better. And of course only good servers make it at the priciest places. So they make more money. The only issue I have with that is the sex discrimination (women are less likely to get a job at a very expensive restaurant). But that's a separate issue.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

fuber said:


> Just want to know if you tip those guys. You, for instance, don't even lift your ass from the stinky seat for your customer.


Yes, yes, I'm aware this post is way back when. Anyways to answer the ops question, I think we cab/uber drivers do more then sit on our (as you put it "stinky ass"). How about when we help the senior citizens with their grocery bags, and other things that require getting out of the car. Or help clean up those stinky messes.

As far as tips, yes I think we've earned them.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

CowboyMC said:


> I don't want UberX to accept tips. If it does, I will have to report my tips to IRS. I will take care of informing customers and getting my own tips.


Not if their cash you don't. And that's the only way one can tip on uber. Unless of course they write you a personal check.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> It's a % because you spend more time at a pricier meal and the servers have less tables so that the service can be better. And of course only good servers make it at the priciest places. So they make more money. The only issue I have with that is the sex discrimination (women are less likely to get a job at a very expensive restaurant). But that's a separate issue.


I agree with most of what you said, except maybe the discrimination part. If you talking about waiters and waitresses.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

fwanklyspeaking said:


> It's my ****ing car, my gas, my insurance.
> 
> If it is not in my interest to give someone a ride, take a hike.


No cab for you!!! Comeback one year!!!!!


----------



## Walkersm (Apr 15, 2014)

The better comparison would be why do you not tip a bus driver. Even a privately chartered bus driver does not expect tips. It comes from the notion of "Personal Service" If someone is doing something just for your convenience and catering to your specific needs then we are in Tipping territory. I can't think of anything more catering that TNC work. Come on demand to your exact spot to get you and take you exactly where you want to go. 

If every driver was assigned a corner to wait on and the passengers had to walk to the car to get in and were taken to the closest designated drop off spot where they would have to walk even further to get to their destination then I could see the argument for no tipping .


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

That would awesome getting tips driving a commuter bus. Imagine even if you got 50cents from every pax. You'd still clean up at least 50$ or more plus the well above minimum wage pay.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Oscar Levant said:


> They get paid a livable wage. Uber drivers, like waiters, etc., do not.


How much money someone makes or how much money someone has should not be a tipping consideration. If someone does something above and beyond the norm for you, he/she deserves to be tipped. Doesn't matter if its Donald Trump or mother Theresa


----------



## CowboyMC (Aug 26, 2014)

DrJeecheroo said:


> Not if their cash you don't. And that's the only way one can tip on uber. Unless of course they write you a personal check.


The IRS knows about cash tips and if they audit you they will use an industry estimate on tips received and make you pay the taxes on it. Remember, with the IRS you are guilty until proven innocent.


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

If any non-typical industry deserves tips, it's teaching. They don't get paid much and bust their butts and shell out for school supplies from their own pockets.

I don't tip those who aren't expecting it, but we do give gifts to our mailman, UPS driver, teachers, etc. at Christmas. It's cheaper to buy most things online so we get a lot of deliveries and get to know the deliverers very well.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

DrJeecheroo said:


> I agree with most of what you said, except maybe the discrimination part. If you talking about waiters and waitresses.


When identical resumes were sent to pricy restaurants the ones with male names were more likely to be called back. True in many professions. Just as "black" names are less likely to be called back. This is well documented.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

CowboyMC said:


> The IRS knows about cash tips and if they audit you they will use an industry estimate on tips received and make you pay the taxes on it. Remember, with the IRS you are guilty until proven innocent.


That industry estimate of $1 a night will really impact me!
Seriously I'd rather get more tips taxed than almost none not. And with my square reader so far 1/3 of tips are already credit cards. Tips that I would not have otherwise as those folks really DID NOT have cash but really wanted to tip.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

fuber said:


> Just want to know if you tip those guys. You, for instance, don't even lift your ass from the stinky seat for your customer.


Why do you feel that it's your god-given right to have someone pick you up in only a few minutes for $3-4?
Tipping is customary...not mandatory.
But having the option would benefit the driver SHOULD the pax choose to leave one. My guess is that more drivers would provide the services that you mention if there were a chance of being rewarded.


----------



## alex589 (Oct 9, 2014)

If you asked me about extra service (Aux, water, gum, waiting at grocery store or Mc Donald) and don't tip me after that...guess what? You don't get a good rating as a pax from me.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

CowboyMC said:


> The IRS knows about cash tips and if they audit you they will use an industry estimate on tips received and make you pay the taxes on it. Remember, with the IRS you are guilty until proven innocent.


 Unless the pax is a secret irs agent giving you a cash tip, or there's a recording/video of a pax giving the driver cash, I would say the "green is clean".


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

BOSsMAn said:


> Personally, I support the no tipping. I tend to agree with the OP. There is no fundamental reason for drivers to be tipped. We show up, drive the customer, and are paid for doing so. There really isn't much 'going above and beyond' that should require a tip. The UPS example is good, I also compare it to flight attendants. They do a service for you, and are paid for it (UPS can drivers make 90k). The vast majority of workers do their job, and are paid for it, without tips. So are we.
> 
> Now don't get me wrong, I think the rates now are far too low. I just don't see that tipping is the best solution. I don't get the whole 'I did my job and have a phone charger in my car' so now I should get a few dollars more argument.


What kind of troll are you? What driver would argue that we DON'T need tips?
We drive to them at NO COST. We wait until they feel like coming out to the car AT NO COST. We help them with their luggage. We entertain them with stories or act like a therapist and listen to their rants about friends/lovers/workers. We play their radio station, or spotify (on OUR data dime), we provide aux cords so they can enjoy their phone music. We provide charging cables and adapters THAT WE PAID FOR. I have free WIFI for my pax too. Many of use have available water, Kleenex, mints, barf bags, etc. We allow them to choose the route (even when it's a STUPID longer route). We make multiple stops without making them start a new trip (at least I do). We stop and wait while they run into the store or get fast food.
Limo drivers are normally tipped and that is what this is closest to. We are private drivers at their beck, call and command. Don't give me this "we are paid" crap. If you leave your chosen area to pick up a customer 15 minutes away (then will need 15 minutes to get back) and give them a 10 minute 4 ride, you just worked 40 minutes for $1.80 from which gas and wear and tear make it a COMPLETE LOSS.
Want to get rid of tipping? GET REAL about minimum fares. Stop penalizing us for not wanting to drive 18-40 minutes away to pick up a fare.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Bossman must have been viewing many of Randy Shears videos, and also hanging out with Sly.


----------



## SirDavidsr (Apr 28, 2015)

fuber said:


> Just want to know if you tip those guys. You, for instance, don't even lift your ass from the stinky seat for your customer.


The lousy, tiny amount we are paid!


----------



## SirDavidsr (Apr 28, 2015)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> What kind of troll are you? What driver would argue that we DON'T need tips?
> We drive to them at NO COST. We wait until they feel like coming out to the car AT NO COST. We help them with their luggage. We entertain them with stories or act like a therapist and listen to their rants about friends/lovers/workers. We play their radio station, or spotify (on OUR data dime), we provide aux cords so they can enjoy their phone music. We provide charging cables and adapters THAT WE PAID FOR. I have free WIFI for my pax too. Many of use have available water, Kleenex, mints, barf bags, etc. We allow them to choose the route (even when it's a STUPID longer route). We make multiple stops without making them start a new trip (at least I do). We stop and wait while they run into the store or get fast food.
> Limo drivers are normally tipped and that is what this is closest to. We are private drivers at their beck, call and command. Don't give me this "we are paid" crap. If you leave your chosen area to pick up a customer 15 minutes away (then will need 15 minutes to get back) and give them a 10 minute 4 ride, you just worked 40 minutes for $1.80 from which gas and wear and tear make it a COMPLETE LOSS.
> Want to get rid of tipping? GET REAL about minimum fares. Stop penalizing us for not wanting to drive 18-40 minutes away to pick up a fare.


Probably my biggest peeve is driving 20 miles for a $5.00 fare and the jerks never, ever tip then. They don't care!


----------

